# Hey, How's It Snowing!?



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 29, 2022)

Getting hammered in N.J. although it is just the beginning here is a picture up the street. Hey, he has a frozen pupsicle! I see people walking their dogs in the winter and am glad I have a cat and don't have to walk him. I have the coolest cat around! Visibility is about one block!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ccpe (Jan 29, 2022)

Hope y'all are staying safe from the storm!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 29, 2022)

ccpe said:


> Hope y'all are staying safe from the storm!


Hot chocolate helps, so far no cabin fever. Rodgers is semi-hibernating.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len (Jan 29, 2022)

RB, et al,

Yup Yup!  Got two myself. An old man, looks like yours, about 16. The other is a relative newbie c. 3. Both Tabbies--America's cat. Used to have dogs. Dogs go a lot better in transportation. Which brings to mind a question--Has anybody trained their animal to find bottle pits?


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 29, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Getting hammered in N.J. although it is just the beginning here is a picture up the street. Hey, he has a frozen pupsicle! I see people walking their dogs in the winter and am glad I have a cat and don't have to walk him. I have the coolest cat around! Visibility is about one block!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Me to! Cats! Love dogs too!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Jan 30, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hot chocolate helps, so far no cabin fever. Rodgers is semi-hibernating.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I was wondering about all of you, over that way.  It’s been ridiculously nice, here…. 70’s in the day, and freezin-butt, at night.  Rodger needs a friend!  2 litters last week. But this litter is special- their direct aunt and uncle call Justin Bieber, both dad, slave, and completely smitten.  These are Kira’s kids-




And Hailies kids, on their birthday-already a cat fight!


----------



## J.R. Collector (Jan 30, 2022)

Lots of snow


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 30, 2022)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I was wondering about all of you, over that way.  It’s been ridiculously nice, here…. 70’s in the day, and freezin-butt, at night.  Rodger needs a friend!  2 litters last week. But this litter is special- their direct aunt and uncle call Justin Bieber, both dad, slave, and completely smitten.  These are Kira’s kids-View attachment 234457
> 
> 
> And Hailies kids, on their birthday-already a cat fight!


Proud Mama! Beautiful Litter.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 30, 2022)

J.R. Collector said:


> Lots of snow


Where is it snowing? What state and how much? We got 10 inches of lake effect snow a few days ago. Yee Ha!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 31, 2022)

J.R. Collector said:


> Lots of snow


Oh yeah. A winter wonder land. 
ROBBYBOBBY64. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 31, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Oh yeah. A winter wonder land.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The weather Channel says we're supposed to get 12-24 inches of snow here by the lake tomorrow! Yee Ha. If it's true. Could be 1inch! Ha who knows. How many inches by you so far?


----------



## Len (Jan 31, 2022)

Well as long as we're experiencing the latest edition of climate change here's my report from central-south CT, aka "The Garden Spot Of Siti Alpha 6"/US."
No Biggie. Only 8". However the Beaners got 2' and their cars are going to stay parked in Harvard Yard* until they get rediscovered + uncovered! Metal detectors in use.  ...Wildcat Wrangler was kind. She forgot to tell Y'all that the roads in Madison County are not only clear of snow, they have no pot holes! ...Lots of love to the two new litters and their human Mama.

*- Anybody seen Synna?


----------



## Len (Jan 31, 2022)

Jstorm said:


> Where is it snowing? What state and how much? We got 10 inches of lake effect snow a few days ago. Yee Ha!


 Hey Jstorm,
 Ever do a polar bear plunge into that inland sea you call a "lake?" --Lacking a report from the Western members you take second place to the Bostonians. Not a bad effect. Congrats.


----------



## Jstorm (Feb 1, 2022)

Len said:


> Hey Jstorm,
> Ever do a polar bear plunge into that inland sea you call a "lake?" --Lacking a report from the Western members you take second place to the Bostonians. Not a bad effect. Congrats.


No i broke through the ice fishing one time! Does that count Len? Lol


----------



## Len (Feb 1, 2022)

Yes, it counts! You get extra credit on that one! Needless to say it explains one or two things as well. But did you catch anything that day--like a bot on the way up + out again?


----------



## Jstorm (Feb 1, 2022)

Len said:


> Yes, it counts! You get extra credit on that one! Needless to say it explains one or two things as well. But did you catch anything that day--like a bot on the way up + out again?


Still fished


----------



## jdennis (Feb 3, 2022)

What breed of cat are that momma and babies?   They are beautiful!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Feb 3, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Proud Mama! Beautiful Litter.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



But did you get any snow? They promised us some.. but since, have proven themselves to be liars! It’s just spring (with fires already) again! Have u let Rodger see the snow yet? I had 1 who hopped like a rabbit in it- and loved the stuff. They seem curious about the smell of it here, the 2 nights it dusted us last year. (Probably smells of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




all the crap in the air from those fires!)
It’s 3 litters, actually…. (these here call Justin Bieber “uncle”- so I guess that makes them a little bit special?! 68% African Serval) She had 5 over 3 days but 2 didn’t make it…. A lot more to it than dealing with a barn cat who spits out a dozen under the porch in the rain? (I wish….)


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Feb 3, 2022)

Jstorm said:


> Where is it snowing? What state and how much? We got 10 inches of lake effect snow a few days ago. Yee Ha!



Am jealous! Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Feb 4, 2022)

jdennis said:


> What breed of cat are that momma and babies?   They are beautiful






jdennis said:


> These are extremely high percentage African Serval?  otherwize known as a Savannah- a pretty new breed, that my friend, Patrick Kelly came up with.  With  the first one, he crossed a Siamese with an African serval, and there ya go.  Now he tells me how surprised plane- where people had heard of the Savannah!  Lol!  They are the tallest and most popular, as well as expensive cat you can find.  People who buy these cats have probably dreamed These are extremely high percentage African Serval?  otherwize known as a Savannah- a pretty new breed, that my friend, Patrick Kelly came up with.  the first one, he crossed a Siamese with wit an African serval, and there ya go.  They are the tallest and most popular, as well as expensive cat you can find.  People who buy these cats have probably dreamed and saved, and s1.  Most people work their way up to a F1.  I did….  Saved my Bux for 10 years for her, all the while, owning a Savannah cattery.  She is the best thing I ever spent money on.  She is just so different and so cool…. so smart.  On top of that, I have Kira- who is just so sappy sweet and loves everyone.  That’s rare!She’s my soulmate, really.  The rest of my kittens sell fast for $2000-$3000.  Then there’s Kira’s kids!  This is Kira’s daddy,-named Kaos.
> 
> Kaos is just a kitten, here.





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Oh yeah. A winter wonder land.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk




We are still waiting!  There was the big storms and then, nothing But spring I’m going to try to find the lake this weekend and put in the garden.  
I’ve tried washing the car….   Trying to learn this rain dance.






__





						Redirect Notice
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## Jstorm (Feb 4, 2022)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> We are still waiting!  There was the big storms and then, nothing But spring I’m going to try to find the lake this weekend and put in the garden.
> I’ve tried washing the car….   Trying to learn this rain dance.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Kat hope you are all doing well. The cats  are outstanding!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Feb 28, 2022)

Jstorm said:


> The weather Channel says we're supposed to get 12-24 inches of snow here by the lake tomorrow! Yee Ha. If it's true. Could be 1inch! Ha who knows. How many inches by you so far?


This is all that's left in Chicago area, 50 today. It's seems like along time since I dirt under my nails, might have to deal with some frozen ground but tomorrow I'll find out!!!!!!!


----------



## Dogo (Mar 1, 2022)

Nothing but rain here in Ocean County. We once had a cat that loved to push bottles of a shelf. We don't have it any more.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Mar 3, 2022)

Nothing but upper 70’s, but it’s been cold at night. But everyone around here is all kinds of jazzed, as if it were going to snow- because they said there’s a chance of that strange wet stuff that falls from the sky? (Pretty much, since November, if you want to experience that, you better stand around, under a bunch of geese!)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Mar 3, 2022)

Dogo said:


> Nothing but rain here in Ocean County. We once had a cat that loved to push bottles of a shelf. We don't have it any more.



It happens…. What ya do to combat that…. Is to have a cat who’s babies go for $7000. a piece? Kira is going to replace that bottle she broke! She said she wants me to pick out a spare, too, for the trouble. She also buys me a top of the line vacuum, Every year, to clean up whatever she gets into.
But at this point it’s like having 3 baby servals just trashing the place! (Hey, they get bored- but now know how many squares of toilet paper are on a roll, and whether that count is consistent, from 1 roll to the next- quality control!)







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Mar 3, 2022)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

